# SD70MAC- Truck seperation from frame. Hows their service?



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

So i just got home from a show down in Timonium and brought my one 70MAC in the house. Well i picked it up and then heard this nice plastic breaking noise. Turns out it seperated from the frame somehow....now i hear parts bouncing around in the hood and it looks like a glue failure on the front truck where it looks like it attaches to the frame... ( not the swinging part).

Anyone else ever had this issue? How is USA on service? Do they charge you for service or is it considered "warranty"? I only have about 10 hrs of run time on this unit and it was one of those things where i feel like this isnt one of those parts that should be plastic....seems pretty important of an area!!


Starting to kick myself for buying USAT motive power but oh well...the other 2 run fine...right now anyways!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What exactly came apart? The truck is hanging by wires? 

Probably easy to fix. Was it new from a dealer, or used? 

If used, just remove the shell and look for the metal disc that secures the truck, 2 screws if I remember right. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Greg i have a truck hanging by wires....and it was new in box from a friend of mine and not run so its kinda weird. It looks like parts are broke though....not just apart..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

They will take care of you, just ship them the old truck and parts. they have always taken care of me. 
I usually take a photo and send it to them, many times they just replace it w/o me shipping it.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

As Marty said they will take care of it no problem but chances are you damaged it by transporting it. i had 2 of them do the same thing when Ray sent mine back to me after DCSing them, we FORGOT to put the 2 little foam pieces in between the truck and the foam box so the trucks would not be free to move around.... THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT TO DO WHEN TRANSPORTING.................







Roe took care of them quickly under warrentie.......


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like the screws are stripped out of the top of the motor blocks. 

Can you see what is wrong on the tops of the motor blocks. 

Tough luck Kevin, but they will take care of you. I usually talk to Mike in parts. Great guy. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Well tore her apart tonight and the culprit was a screw, washer and a spacer that had come totally out and was flying around inside the shell at that point. After finally getting the friggin screw out I put it back together ( tightened it REAL good mind you) all is well and the truck is fine. Some of those frame to shell screws are a real PITA to get at though.... 

Hoping my other 70's dont do this at some point...that sucked! lol 

As far as transportation they travel on padded material so no truck movement much less a shell scratch happen so i dont think that was the issue...maybe the factory didnt tighten em up all the way..who knows!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now Kevin 
was you drinking the day you brought it home??????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, sounds like it all ended well, and you only had a minor inconvenience. 

Now, stop dancing a jig when you are holding that loco, ha ha! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Geoff G. (Apr 11, 2010)

Never had a problem with my SD70's I have two of them and love them. I just got a PA/PB set up and when I took it out of the box one of the motor blocks was broken at the pivot point. Called the guy I got it from and he is taking care of it for me. If the PA/PB work as well as the 70's have I will be very happy.


----------

